# HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?



## Necthor (8. April 2010)

*HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?*

MoinMoin,

habe sehr günsig den "HP Business Inkjet 1200 Series" bekommen.
Funzte eigentlich einwandfrei bis die Gelbe Patrone alle gegangen ist.
Nach genauer Betrachtung war nicht die Tinte alle sondern etwas wovon ich garnicht wusste das sowas überhaupt existiert.
Die sche.ß Patronen haben einen Verfallsdatum. 
Einen Was? 
Genau, ein Datum nach dessen Ablauf die Patrone ausgewechselt werden muss obwohl sie noch gar nicht leer ist. 

Nachdem ich die bereits bestellte Refill-Patrone eingebaut hab zeigte der eine Rest-Lebensdauer von nur 3 Monaten an ausserdem hat der Drucker sich geweigert die Patrone zu nutzen obwohl der Testdruck einwandfrei war.
Hab sie wieder zurückgeschickt mit der Bitte mir eine funzende zuzusenden. Müsste Heute oder morgen ankommen.

Wenn die auch nicht funzt werd ich es gegen etwas anderes umtauschen und den Drucker ausrangieren.

Es sei denn jemand hier kennt eine Möglichkeit den "Verfallsdatum" zu deaktivieren. 
Als Privatnutzer kann -und will ich es mir nicht leisten ständig halbvolle Patronen auszutauschen.

ps.: 
Entschuldigt die Hektik, da mein Punchingball aus dem Fenster geflogen ist musste ich mich irgendwie abreagieren.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

*AW: HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?*

Also, dass die Patronen eine Art Haltbarkeit haben, is nix neues. Nur muss man natürlich erwarten dürfen, dass man in einem Shop dann auch Patronen bekommt, die nicht nur noch nen Monat halten oder sogar abgelaufen sind. Und nicht jeder Drucker überprüft die Haltbarkeit, ot steht das nur als Hinweis für den Kunden dabei.


----------



## Necthor (11. April 2010)

*AW: HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, dass die Patronen eine Art Haltbarkeit haben, is nix neues.



Da ich das nicht wusste war es schon ein ordentlicher Schok für mich. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nur muss man natürlich erwarten dürfen, dass man in  einem Shop dann auch Patronen bekommt, die nicht nur noch nen Monat  halten oder sogar abgelaufen sind. Und nicht jeder Drucker überprüft die  Haltbarkeit, ot steht das nur als Hinweis für den Kunden dabei.



Ich finde auch das es eine Unverschämtheit war, um nicht zu sagen Absicht.
Habs auch nur gesehen weil die Patrone vom Drucker nicht akzeptiert wurde und ich nach dem Grund dafür gesucht hab.
Wenn sie Glück haben und der Kunde es nicht überprüft haben sie gutes Geld für Müll bekommen.
Vielleicht aber wussten sie es nicht mal selber weil der Verfallsdatum nirgendwo draufsteht.

Gestern war die "neue" Refillpatrone im Briefkasten. Verfallsdatum 12.09.2012. Damit könnte ich leben wenn der Drucker die Patrone akzeptieren würde. Der Fehler liegt wohl am Drucker, keine Ahnung woran genau. Jedenfalls werde ich es am Montag wieder zurückschicken mit der Bitte mir im Umtausch einen USB-Stick zuzusenden. 

Den Drucker hab ich ausrangiert und meine alte Deskjet930C wieder reaktiviert.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2010)

*AW: HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?*

Mal ne doofe Frage: hat der Drucker vlt. ne eigene "uhr", die man erst einstellen muss? ^^


----------



## Necthor (12. April 2010)

*AW: HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage: hat der Drucker vlt. ne eigene "uhr", die man erst einstellen muss? ^^



Wie es genau funzt weiss ich nicht.
Bei den Einstellungen ist  am Verfallsdatum nichts veränderbares zu erkennen.
Eine Uhr denke ich mir ist bestimmt drin denn irgendwie mus der Zeitablauf ja stattfinden, halt nur ohne Anwenderzugang. Für HP-Techniker gibt es bestimmt möglichkeiten.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2010)

*AW: HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?*

Mach doch mal folgendes: stell an Deinem PC das Datum um 2-3 jahre zurück. Was passiert dann?


----------



## Necthor (12. April 2010)

*AW: HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> stell an Deinem PC das Datum um 2-3 jahre zurück.



 Et Funzt 

Genialer Gedanke!

Währ ich nie drauf gekommen weil ich das Problem im Drucker selbst gesucht  hab.

Manchmal ist das naheliegenste am fernsten.

Danke Dir


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2010)

*AW: HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?*

o.k   Allerdings "dürfte" das an sich nicht nötig sein, dass man diesen Trick anwenden muss. Scheint wohl am refill zu liegen, dass die die zwar neu befüllen, aber den chip nicht resetten.


----------



## Necthor (13. April 2010)

*AW: HP Inkjet 1200: Verfallsdatum von Patrone zurücksetzen?*

Die erste Lieferung hatte ich ja zurückgeschickt, vielleicht haben sie nur den Verfallsdatum geändert anstatt ein neues zu nehmen.

Ich werd nix mehr dran machen.


----------

